# Santa Pola



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi, will any one be wild camping along the sea front at Santa Pola this Monday night if so look out for a Hymer with M.H.F stickers come and say hello.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Still in boring UK, but hello and get some brandy Turronne from the market on Tuesday and indulge............


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank gerryd I will
Where do you spend the night in Santa Pola ?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

In a villa in the mountains above Jijona (Xixona). My mother lived out there before the concrete arrived.
Hate the place now, too much concrete and too many brits.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hogan if you like chinese food there are some nice places to spend a couple of hours and really cheap there was an indian but I believe that has closed also some good menu del dia restaurantes right along at the end of harbour area just as you get to the Playa Lisa beach. Santa Pola is one of our fav. places as still very Spanish most of the holiday apts. are owned by people from Elche just a few miles inland and well known for their palm trees. Santa Pola is also reputed to be one of the safest places in Spain. I'll be flying out for a week or so early March as I have a place about 20 mins. from Santa Pola enjoy your stay.

Alex.


----------



## THEBULLY (Mar 18, 2006)

hogan said:


> Hi, will any one be wild camping along the sea front at Santa Pola this Monday night if so look out for a Hymer with M.H.F stickers come and say hello.


We are now in Guardamar just along, from Santa Pola and sorry to say there are signs all along the sea front with no parking for motor homes, also in La Marina the motorhomes are parking but the police keep moving them on in the night

good luck


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies Typical Spanish why cant they be more like the French?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

hogan said:


> Thanks for the replies Typical Spanish why cant they be more like the French?


The Spanish are kicking back. They have realised that their villages and coastal towns have been ruined by Brits. Gettng too much like here but in Spain you can't move for english voices. Over here you can't move for Polish voices.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

On the several occasions we have stopped at Santa Pola we have simply parked in one of the side streets, usually with another motorhome. We'll go looking for one parked up. Never been stopped and always been quiet :lol:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just back from Santa Pola,Loads of campers parked up by yacht club I asked local police and they said as long as tables ,chairs or awnings are not put out there is no problem,but you will be moved on in july,august,sept,There were about 30 motorhomes spending the night there on Monday from all over Europe but mainly from sweden.Also saw a German RV about 35 foot long.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hogan what did you think of Santa Pola. ?

Alex.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

hI Linal
I liked Santa Pola nice beach and nice by the marina.if you head towards Alicante on the coast road the beach on the route is about 8 miles long and I saw lots campers parked there.Its a bit to hot for me it was 30 yesterday god knows what its like in August its bad enough where I live.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

30 , are you sure ?. I'd better book my ferry. Don't usually get those sort of temperatures until may or june. Oh dear, the gobal warmers will be off again.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dead sure DollarYen I have a inside/outside thermometer and it was 29.8 in the shade outside and 36 inside the camper.The reason I know is that the reason for the trip was to get my rooftop aircon repaired and I was Bl**d* mad as it was fitted in December and never worked properl since.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hogan the bit of coast from S/Pola towards Gran Alicante is protected & only family of the people with the huts etc. on it can own it ie. passed down thro the generations. Would make a great place for camp site tho. don't think it will ever happen as on Sundays, fiesta's etc. the whole stretch is full of families out with all their picnic tables etc.
Glad you enjoyed it.

Alex.


----------

